# Mafia-themed Background Music?



## naglaro00 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello guys.

In a few weeks my school will be doing some kind of play. It's a modernized version of a certain Indian epic.

Anyway, my class has assigned me to gather some music for use as BGM.

Well this would be a breeze except _I only know of fantasy-based BGM, not modern ones_

So please I ask you people. 

What are good Mafia-themed BGM?

It may be a happy, sad or angry tune as long as it's Mafia-esque

(yes I'm also searching on my own but more man power means i get to finish earlier)

Thanks


----------



## Raika (Jun 25, 2011)

Will this work? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ph-eTnMzZCg[/youtube]


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Go.With.The.Classics. Not.Anime.Flicks.

It's not "mafia-themed" music at all.

Try this instead:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWqKPWO5T4o[/youtube]

...it's an offer you CAN'T refuse.


----------



## Jax (Jun 25, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IijTBRkDtc[/youtube]

jk  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Try this one

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuqVdgp4vno[/youtube]


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 25, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Will this work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This will do for some scenes.


@Jax: lol no 
BUT THE FFVII ONE IS...
good enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep em suggestions coming


----------



## Jax (Jun 26, 2011)

The whole LA Noire soundtrack

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiGKxCAg_0o[/youtube]

Seriously, listen to it.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone got more suggestions?

Please


----------

